# 73 gallon Orchidarium Help and advice welcome



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi everyone , New here. I was lurking and thought I should join. I see so many nice Vivariums and need some help. ( I never made one before)

I been bitten by the orchid bug ( like I needed this to happen when I have over 200 Hibiscus cultivars  ) lol. Originally I was trying to sell my tank but decided to make orchidarium. My comcerns are with the species of orchids I like. I researched which orchids do well in a vivarium but IMO most are ugly or boring. I love Dendrobiums and find them very colorful compared to recommended vivarium orchids. 

Last night I was sketching out some plans for this project just not sure what to do. Anyways here is the tank.

34.5 L X 20.5 W X 24 H


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice tank to start with! I am just now starting a miniature orchidarium so I wish you the best of luck! I think the main things are lighting and air movement.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a mini tank for orchids and froglets and the set up is nearly identical between hobbies. I suggest a full cork background to allow for mounting and some manzanita branches to double the mountable surface. A layer of leca or a false bottom for drainage, topped off with some ABG mix and leaf litter. Pick up a mist king for watering and some T5HO or LED light set up and you are set!

I suggested the the floor covering for a more natural look. You can of course opt it out but it would look like a glass house/ orchidarium. And as soon as your orchids are all settled in and happy, you can pick up a pair of your favorite dart frog and add them to the mix. 

What equipment do you have now? Are there any specific questions you have?


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks eldalote2 and WeeNe858

WeeNe858, so far I just have tank & I have t5 lights that I use for my hibiscus. I can use one and I have another fixture that came with the tank when I bought it off CL.I want it too look natural but not sure what to do. My concern is placement of plants. If I made background out of foam and mounted orchids, I would not be able to take them off easily with out ruining the back ground?

I would also like a water feature. The frogs is a maybe also  I actually was looking into dart frogs months ago before I was bitten by orchid bug lol.
I see your in socal as well. I just went to an orchid show at the Huntington library


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Ecoweb or coir mat for the background to mount orchids to. Alternatively, you could do a cork bark and sphagnum mosaic. Branches and driftwood to add more mounting spots. A false bottom or leca layer for drainage, topped with leaf litter, fir bark, or coir chunks to keep the humidity up. Internal fan for air movement, and an external fogger with a tube to add fresh, humid air to the tank a couple times a day. To keep pests like snails from forming a breeding population, I would recommend quarantining or CO2 bombing all orchids before they are added to the display. A misting system would be good too, as long as you have a way to remove excess standing water from the tank via a drain or a pond/ section of vertical pvc pipe that you can fit a turkey baster into. Plus with a misting system, be sure to give the orchids enough time for the water to evaporate off their leaves before the lights go out.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Links that may be helpful to you:

Pleurothallid focused terrarium - Orchid Board - Most Complete Orchid Forum on the web !
Oxyglossum wall on epiweb - completed - Orchid Board - Most Complete Orchid Forum on the web !
Orchid Heavy Vivarium - The Peninsula - Orchid Board - Most Complete Orchid Forum on the web !
Orchidarium - a set on Flickr
my home made ceramic orchid 'wall' - Orchid Forum by The Orchid Source
greenfreak.net » Blog Archive » Grand Cayman Orchidarium
S*Maine Orchid
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/33624-new-terrarium-idea.html#post299386
125 Gallon Vertical Build Log w/Pics - Page 5 - Vivarium Forums
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

I've recently been bitten by the orchid bug too. I'm Thinking about doing an eggcrate/sphagnum background. The idea is to have the layer of sphagnum sandwiched in between the eggcrate.

I haven't decided on the thickness yet but hopefully thick enough to mount orchids. Possibly tie a few branches with fishing line to the eggcrate as well. Does anyone forsee any issues with this type of set up for orchids? Thanks, Alex


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

stkupprnces said:


> I've recently been bitten by the orchid bug too. I'm Thinking about doing an eggcrate/sphagnum background. The idea is to have the layer of sphagnum sandwiched in between the eggcrate.
> 
> I haven't decided on the thickness yet but hopefully thick enough to mount orchids. Possibly tie a few branches with fishing line to the eggcrate as well. Does anyone forsee any issues with this type of set up for orchids? Thanks, Alex


Stkupprnces I was thinking about doing the same with eggcrate/sphagnum. It would be easy to move orchids around if needed. worst case scenario I can have them mounted on wood and find what spot they like best before permanently mounting them on eggcrate. I looked at the eco web Okapi suggested this looks do able as well. I wanted to get real elaborate and use dow foam and carve branches. ( still deciding). Right now I am cutting down my long list of plants and researching their needs atm.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

With exceptions, most dendrobiums will 
1)get far too large for that tank. The most spectacular can have canes multiple feet long, and an inflorescence equally as long. There are minis, but these are not the most stunning 
2) with the exception of the species in the Dendrobium limpidum complex,and some other of the new guinea types, dendrobiums prefer high high light, high temps and thorough drying between waterings, something no always easily done in a Viv environment. I'm not saying you can't find suitable species, bit you will definitely have to do a little researchto find suitable specimins


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Look for Dendrobium atroviolaceum and oligophyllum for really cool species, and check andys orchids for miniatures with great care instructions


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

I've got a pretty long list going myself. I would be interesred in comparing lists. PM me when you have a chance. If you are planning on adding frogs, I suggest researching their requirements first and then selecting plants that fit those requirements. Alex


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Cant wait to see this think built


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

frogparty said:


> 2) with the exception of the species in the Dendrobium limpidum complex,and some other of the new guinea types, dendrobiums prefer high high light, high temps and thorough drying between waterings, something no always easily done in a Viv environment. I'm not saying you can't find suitable species, bit you will definitely have to do a little researchto find suitable specimins


Most on my list are in your number to category. I went on Internet Orchid Species Photo Encyclopedia and looked at all dendrobium species ( yes I have no life lol) 

All or most are from new guinea. I just went through my list last night and eliminated some of the cooler growers. I also found a few other species that look small and compact ( I am about to finish up my spread sheet to see whats compatible)


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

stkupprnces said:


> I've got a pretty long list going myself. I would be interesred in comparing lists. PM me when you have a chance. If you are planning on adding frogs, I suggest researching their requirements first and then selecting plants that fit those requirements. Alex


Pm coming


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Nievesgirl, I totally recognize this tank and your username from Goldfish keepers forum! (I'm Sakura over there) So you decided not to use it for fish after all?


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Azriel said:


> Hi Nievesgirl, I totally recognize this tank and your username from Goldfish keepers forum! (I'm Sakura over there) So you decided not to use it for fish after all?


Hi Azriel ,

Yes I decided to not put goldfish in it. Goldfish will be going into their own outside pond  ( this will be 2012 spring ) so I will be posting back on goldfish keepers once that starts lol


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

So I think what I want is what everyone else thinks a Vivarium should be. I don't want to be misting my Vivarium, in where its constantly wet. The dendrobiums I like do not need to be wet all the time. Some of them do like moist conditions so I am coming up with some designs for the wetter orchids. 

I found this persons Vivarium and this seems to be what I am aiming for 
Update for 80 gallon vivarium - Orchid Board - Most Complete Orchid Forum on the web !

Maybe not even a water feature at all ( still deciding )
A question I have is, is it possible to make such a designs in were you, use misters that use the water from a water feature ? Like recycling the water ?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I am very excited about this build!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You can recycle water, but it will soon foul your misting heads from bits of moss or what have you. If you hand mist, you can more easily control the water individual plants get


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Lighting question ?

So my plan is to use one or 2 of my fixtures I already have.
I have one that is 2ft long and each bulb is 54watts. The other fixture came with tank but I have to see if it works. Its a coralife 36" 2 bulb fixture. 

Would this be enough light for orchids ? The height of the tank is 24" 

I also would like to know which kelvin bulbs to buy ? I am using 3500k and 6500k on my hibiscus. Not sure if I need to change anything.


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

So I finally got the design I wanted down. Not sure where to find software to make one. Anyways I am going to make a fountain or waterfall that will be coming out of this guys mouth  










I think I will have the water feature shallow Nothing deep. The walls will looks like ruins if I can or stones. ( need to look at a few threads I found again) 

I went to my local dam and found some nice pieces of wood to mount some orchids , I just have to cure them.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Can you post some pictures of your orchids?


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Okapi said:


> Can you post some pictures of your orchids?


Okapi I don't have any orchids yet  

I made a list of the ones I am interested in and looked up their temperatures and how they live in the wild. 98% are species I found only 2 hybrids I like or think could work.

I think i will run some test with the set up and see how hot and cold I can keep the terrarium.


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

So I may think about drilling the bottom of my tank.If I don't my idea is to make a column type sculpture with the water feature. 
Such as this 










Then I can have a door or top that can be removed just in case if have to fix the pump or tubing. ( Thank god I am not a guy with big hands LOL ) It should not have to be so big but I will start to measure some things out. 

I remember when I made a custom nano reef tank. I had a custom overflow made and my biggest mistake was the size of the overflow. Even though my hands are small I still had a hard time to get to my pumps. The overflow was just to small.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

well don't be shy, post up the list you are wanting to work with


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> well don't be shy, post up the list you are wanting to work with


I will once its finalized. I keep finding new orchids that are compact and have color.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah.. You have to be 100% dedicated to where you would like your plants to be mounted if you made a custom background of brick walls. I actually just finished siliconing my small 12" cube exo. I'll make a post when I have a chance.

Do you have a rough sketch of your scaping? I would love to see that.


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

WeeNe858 said:


> Yeah.. You have to be 100% dedicated to where you would like your plants to be mounted if you made a custom background of brick walls. I actually just finished siliconing my small 12" cube exo. I'll make a post when I have a chance.
> 
> Do you have a rough sketch of your scaping? I would love to see that.



I know this is my biggest fear. Once I mount them that is it . I will see if I can come up with an idea to temporarily mount them to make sure orchids like where they are first. 

I can sketch something later I just wish I had a wacom tablet to make it easier.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

heres a link to my build!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-x12-exo-orchidarium-grow-out.html#post665038

Luckily my tank is a lot smaller than yours. I would think doing a combo background of sculpted bricks/rocks and another alternative would work out better for you. Consider it a "sculpted brick mosaic background."  Doing so will give you places to mount and remove and still have that ruin look without having to damage your sculpting. You can use epiweb and run a drip wall over everything or a Greatstuff for more earthy look.


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

So I got my first orchid for 3 bucks @ home depot because it was not in bloom. I will see if I can keep this one happy for a bit and prepare me for future orchids. 

Its a Dendrobium hybrid called zeschia lynn. This will not be going in the terrarium ( maybe to visit but not to stay lol)


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

I am back ! Still have not started this build but yet, I think I am going to scratch the idea of that Jaguar head. I still want a water feature so it will be a light drizzling fall. 

I also decided no false bottom I am going to use Matala filter with landscape material over that. I want to see if I can cover the top with nice green moss  

I am about to post a design in a minute nothing fancy so brb


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

My pending orchid list ( some are just on here but probably not going in terrarium) Not in Alpha order sorry 

Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes
Encyclia polybulbon
Pleurothallis grobyi
Pleurothallis luctuosa
Brassavola Perrinii 
Dendrobium Lamyaiae
Sophronitis cernua 
Dendrobium unicum
Dendrobium subacaule 
Dendrobium subuliferum 
Dendrobium brassii 
Dendrobium aurantiroseum
Dendrobium cyanocentrum 
Phalaenopsis lindenii
Schoenorchis fragrans
Schoenorchis manipurensis
Ceratocentron fesselii
Aerangis luteo-alba var. rhodosticta 
Aerangis pumilio (hyaloides)
Aerangis punctata
Stereochilus dalatensis 
Tuberolabium woodii 
*Masdevallia mendozae
Masdevallia strobelii
Masdevallia ( hybrids so many )
Dendrobium aberrans
Dendrobium delacourii
Dendrobium prasinum
Dendrobium masarangense
Dendrobium bellatulum
Encyclia mariae 
Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' 
Sophronitella violacea
Sophronitis coccinea var. xanthoglossa
Angraecum didieri
Dendrobium violaceum 
Dendrobium linguiforme
Sarcochilus ceciliae
Dendrobium laevifolium
Ascofinetia Cherry Blossom
Neostylis Lou Sneary 'Bluebird'
Laelia fourneri
Laelia lucasiana
Ascocentrum pusillum
Ascocentrum pumilum 
Ascocentrum himalaicum
Ascocentrum miniatum
Ascocentrum rubescen
Leptotes bicolor
Leptotes pauloensis
Leptotes pohlitinocoi 
Stereochilus dalatensis

I now need to look at some other plants to add in there. My friend just got some Darts and now I am thinking about getting some ........ he was telling me about the culture their food. I am afraid that I can't feed them properly.

I have bought Vasco viboon Velvet I may put this in the terrarium the size is pretty compact. I will just have to see how it would looks. 

Here is a pic. ( I have Vanda fever so I bought 4 of them lol I am now looking for smaller compact vandas hybrids to add to my list )


----------

